# صــــلاة إيليــــــا النبـــى...



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة إيليا النبـــى...







*[Q-BIBLE]وكان عند إصعاد التقدمة أن إيليا النبي تقدم وقال: أيها السيد الرب إله إبراهيم وإسحاق وإسرائيل، ليُعلَم اليوم أنك أنت الله في إسرائيل ... استجبني يا رب ( 1مل 18: 36 ، 37)[/Q-BIBLE]

*لنا في هذه الصلاة دروسًا هامة نوجزها فيما يلي:

(1) لقد رفع صلاة عند إصعاد التقدمة (المُحرقة المسائية في الهيكل في أورشليم)، وكأنه يتقدم في قيمة واستحقاقات المُحرقة التي هي أساس رضى الله. إن الله يستجيب الصلاة، ليس بسبب حرارة صلواتنا، بل إكرامًا للمُحرقة.

(2) قدَّم صلاته لله باعتباره إله إبراهيم وإسحاق وإسرائيل. هذا الإله الذي لا يتغير ولا يغير ما خرج من شفتيه. إنه إله المواعيد للآباء، وهو مُلتزم بكل ما نطق به من بركة للشعب.

(3) في صلاته وضع الله ومجده في الاعتبار الأول «ليُعلم اليوم أنك أنت الله في إسرائيل». ولم يكن يبحث عن تعظيم ذاته.

(4) طلب إيليا أن يعرف جميع الشعب أنه عبد الرب وخاضع لسلطانه بالتمام، وأنه يعيش ليعمل إرادة سيده. إن الخدمة الحقيقية، ليس أن نعمل أشياء لأجل الرب، بل أن نعمل الأشياء التي يريدنا أن نعملها ويطلبها منا. كان إيليا قانعًا أن يختفي عن الأنظار العامة ويُطعَم في السر، ويُقيم في أكثر الأماكن اتضاعًا، ويواجه الملك الذي يطلب نفسه، وفي كل ذلك، كان شعاره «يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟».

(5) «طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرًا في فعلها» ( يع 5: 16 ). الحماس في الصلاة، ليس أصواتًا عالية، أو انفعالات نفسية أو جسدية، بل هو حالة قلب متضع مُتعلق بالرب ومُتفق مع فكره.

(6) يجب أن نمتحن دوافع صلواتنا. كانت أشواق إيليا أن يتعظم الرب ويُكرَم أمام عيون كل الشعب. يقول يعقوب في رسالته «تطلبون ولستم تأخذون، لأنكم تطلبون رديًا لكي تُنفقوا في لذاتكم» ( يع 4: 3 ). فالدوافع الصحيحة المقدسة، ضرورة لاستجابة الصلاة: «إن طلبنا شيئًا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا» ( 1يو 5: 14 ).

(7) الصلاة لا تُقاس بطولها، فهذه الصلاة القصيرة التي لم تستغرق أكثر من 20 ثانية، قد استُجيبت على الفور «فسقطت نار الرب وأكلت المُحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب، ولحست المياه التي في القناة» (ع38) بالمقابلة مع صراخ أنبياء البعل الذي استمر نحو ست ساعات، دون إجابة.

منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

آمين

آمين

آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله

الرب معاكم​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ليس أن نعمل أشياء لأجل الرب، بل أن نعمل الأشياء التي يريدنا أن نعملها ويطلبها منا. كان إيليا قانعًا أن يختفي عن الأنظار العامة ويُطعَم في السر، ويُقيم في أكثر الأماكن اتضاعًا، ويواجه الملك الذي يطلب نفسه، وفي كل ذلك، كان شعاره «يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟».*


*صباح الخير للجميع...*
*ميرسي كتير على الموضوع...*
*حقا يا رب ماذا تريد مني؟؟؟*
*افعل بي ما تشاء...*
*ولتكن بركة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتكم احبائي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين
> 
> آمين
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح الخير للجميع...*
> *ميرسي كتير على الموضوع...*
> *حقا يا رب ماذا تريد مني؟؟؟*
> *افعل بي ما تشاء...*
> ...


----------

